# Roboto



## geekmacdaddy (Feb 13, 2020)

Sounds fantastic. One problem, I'm only getting 2 modes. As I typed this, I realize why. I wrongly ordered a 1P8T switch, and needed a 2P4T switch. Dammit. Be a bitch trying to get that switch out...



Other than that.....


----------



## jjjimi84 (Feb 13, 2020)

Looks great and I truly with you the best in that endeavor, it is not going to be easy


----------



## Barry (Feb 13, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 13, 2020)

Better to destroy the switch than the board.  Do what ya gotta do.


----------



## Robert (Feb 13, 2020)

Nice!   I think this is the first build report for the rotary version.

Removing the rotary isn't that bad _if_ you aren't worried about salvaging it.  (it probably wouldn't be reliable afterwards anyway)

Just clip the leads and then desolder them one at a time once the switch is gone.  
The tricky one would be the center one....  After all the others are clipped I'd probably heat that pin and gently pull the switch off the board.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Feb 13, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Better to destroy the switch than the board.  Do what ya gotta do.


was thinking the same thing. one of those solder tips I would never use and melt the plastic around the pins. work from there.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Feb 13, 2020)

Robert said:


> Nice!   I think this is the first build report for the rotary version.
> 
> Removing the rotary isn't that bad _if_ you aren't worried about salvaging it.  (it probably wouldn't be reliable afterwards anyway)
> 
> ...


Not worried. I'll be ordering the switch from you soon. Thanks.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 13, 2020)

Looks great as always. Here is mine, I didn't have any enclosures on hand at the time, so I recycled an old one.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 14, 2020)

That is a clean graphic too, I am starting to really love those cream enclosures.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Feb 14, 2020)

this one is the older version. Pulled the attiny and potentiometer. Replaced them with 3 toggle grounded to the 3 inputs of the HT8950. 8 modes.


----------



## poptopunderdog (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm trouble shooting my 2020 Roboto right now.  Everything looks good so I'm a bit stumped.  Sound in bypass, no light or sound when switched on.  Noob question...  Is it possible I installed the Rotary Switch backwards?  It fit 2 ways, I figured it'd work either way.  Was that a bad assumption?


----------



## Robert (Mar 29, 2020)

poptopunderdog said:


> I'm trouble shooting my 2020 Roboto right now.  Everything looks good so I'm a bit stumped.  Sound in bypass, no light or sound when switched on.  Noob question...  Is it possible I installed the Rotary Switch backwards?  It fit 2 ways, I figured it'd work either way.  Was that a bad assumption?



The orientation of the rotary doesn't matter, and also wouldn't cause a "No LED" situation.

Create a thread in the Troubleshooting forum and post some pics.


----------



## poptopunderdog (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks! Will do.


----------

